# Failing the Fitness Test?



## kas (12 Apr 2005)

What happens if you fail the fitness evaluation portion of the application process?

I hurt my knees about two months ago, so I took a couple weeks off and then switched to biking and swimming when I started exercising again. I thought that would maintain my level of cardio fitness, but I just switched back to running and discovered I can't run to save my life anymore. I was just about ready to keel over after 10 min of jogging. =(

I've been reading other threads where people are talking about how much easier the step test is than the 2.4km trial run, which is reassuring, but I'm still worried because I've lost so much ground and only have a couple weeks until my test. I'm wondering if it would be better to cancel and try to get the test rescheduled for later... haha, could be waiting again for months... or to take the risk that I might fail it and any consequences that go with that.

Thanks.

kas


----------



## Zombie (13 Apr 2005)

Were you able to do the run in the alloted time? If you test yourself, you should know whether you are going to pass or fail. I would use the next couple weeks to get ready for the run and if you are not able to do it, reschedule.


----------



## Munner (13 Apr 2005)

Keep in mind that the fitness test is a step test and not the 2.4km. I was running the 2.4km to get ready for the test and found the step test very easy. If you can do your pushups and situps and are in somewhat decent cardio shape (aka not a bag) then you'll do fine. I wouldn't worry too much about it but keep up your training.


Ahhh the good ol step test! Up 2,3 Down 2,3! LOL corniest music ever!


----------



## chriscalow (13 Apr 2005)

You will be fine.  As someone already said, if you aren't a total bag, you should have no problem passing.  I did my retest this morning and everyone that was there passed with no problems.  Obviously it is failable (if that is a word), but for someone who does work out regularly it really shouldn't be a problem.  Good luck.


----------



## SaskCiv (13 Apr 2005)

Can someone explain to me how they evaluate the sit-up and push-up portion of the physical? Do they give you a time limit and say "Do x-amount of push-ups and sit-ups now"? Or are you expected to finish the minimum requirements in one constant effort? Also, what are the minimum requirements?

I think this will be the most stressful portion of the testing for me.I've been on the swim team for 8 years, so I think I have good endurance. But you're saying they don't actually make you run 2.4km on the test? Also, push-ups have never been an easy thing for me.


----------



## goshofmosh (13 Apr 2005)

SaskCiv said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me how they evaluate the sit-up and push-up portion of the physical? Do they give you a time limit and say "Do x-amount of push-ups and sit-ups now"? Or are you expected to finish the minimum requirements in one constant effort? Also, what are the minimum requirements?
> 
> I think this will be the most stressful portion of the testing for me.I've been on the swim team for 8 years, so I think I have good endurance. But you're saying they don't actually make you run 2.4km on the test? Also, push-ups have never been an easy thing for me.



Its 19 push ups and I could be wrong but I think 24 sit ups I think not sure but for mine I was told do as many push ups ans you can no time and 1min to do as many sit ups as I can


----------



## Mike_NavRes (13 Apr 2005)

I just recently finished the physical test, for me it was minimum 19 push-up without any stoppage or breaks, starting from the down position with hands under the shoulders.  We had to do the maximum amount in 1 minute or go as far as you can.  Sit-ups were the same, minimum 19 sit-ups to pass, the instructor holds down your feet, starting with your back laying on the ground, 1 minute or as many as you can do.  

Laters


----------



## SaskCiv (13 Apr 2005)

Wow, no breaks in the push-ups hey? I'm going to practise every day before my examination. And how close beneath your chest must your hands be? That makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Island Ryhno (13 Apr 2005)

Hand's underneath the shoulders, not far out, very close to the body. Also stop doing pushups about 2 days ahead of your fitness test, give you time to rest


----------



## kas (13 Apr 2005)

Back to my original question... What happens if you fail the fitness test? I have seen a few references to people retesting, so I'm assuming it's not a one strike you're out sort of thing, but does anyone know for sure what the deal is? Are there any significant consequences?


----------



## kincanucks (13 Apr 2005)

kas said:
			
		

> Back to my original question... What happens if you fail the fitness test? I have seen a few references to people retesting, so I'm assuming it's not a one strike you're out sort of thing, but does anyone know for sure what the deal is? Are there any significant consequences?



Fail it a couple of times, okay.  Fail it more than two times and you will be having a chat (again) about your desire and fitness level.  Fitness is one of the assessment factors for your military potential score.  You pay for every re-test that is done because you failed.


----------



## kas (14 Apr 2005)

Thanks very much! Hopefully it won't come to that, but it's good to know what to expect in a worst case scenario.


----------



## Rubes (14 Apr 2005)

You'll be fine.  I've only been working out since March, I was way over the maximum time limit for the 2.4 km run, and I still passed the fitness test.  I just barely passed, but I still passed...


----------



## B.McTeer (16 Apr 2005)

should link should help with all problems of the requirements and what you should be able to do when you do your PT test http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_3_1_5.asp 
Good luck


----------

